# μαρίδα = picarel (συγκεκριμένο γένος), whitebait (μικρόσωμα ψάρια)



## nickel (May 6, 2011)

Έγραψα σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ (περίπου) τα παρακάτω:

Η μαρίδα σαν συγκεκριμένο ψάρι είναι η _Spicara smaris_, *picarel* στα γαλλικά και τα αγγλικά, και _caramel_ στα ισπανικά, σύμφωνα με πηγές όπως ο Πάπυρος ή το κλασικό _Mediterranean Seafood_ του Davidson ή το _Field Guide to Seafood_.

*Whitebait* είναι τα μικρόσωμα ψάρια για τους Εγγλέζους, που ξέρουν το _whitebait_ ενώ δεν καταλαβαίνουν όλοι το _picarel_. Γράφει το OED:
*whitebait*. A small silvery-white fish, caught in large numbers in the estuary of the Thames and elsewhere, and esteemed as a delicacy. Formerly reckoned by some as a distinct species, but now proved to consist of the fry of various fishes, chiefly the herring and sprat.​
Επίσης:
In the United Kingdom today, whitebait generally refers to young sprats, most commonly herring.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitebait#United_Kingdom_Whitebait

Και στα ελληνικά η _μαρίδα_ χρησιμοποιείται συχνά για να περιγράψει μικρόσωμα ψάρια, ενώ το αγγλικό *small fry* χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως με τη μεταφορική σημασία, για αυτούς που δεν μετράνε.

Όσο για τη μαρίδα = παιδάκια, πιτσιρικαρία, οτιδήποτε από _kids_ μέχρι _little brats_, ανάλογα με τη συμπάθεια που τους έχετε...


----------



## Tsigonias (May 16, 2011)

Εγώ πάντως θα προτιμούσα το picarel και ας μη το ξέρουν όλοι οι Εγγλέζοι. Είναι γνωστό ότι η άποψή τους για τα ψάρια περιορίζεται σε κάποια παναρισμένα παραλληλεπίπεδα εδέσματα χωρίς κόκκαλα που ζουν στην κατάψυξη!!! Το whitebait δεν μοιάζει καν με την καλή μαρίδα της φυκάδας που είναι μαύρη και όχι άσπρη. Έχουμε και άλλα ψιλά ψάρια που θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε whitebait με μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία. Για παράδειγμα η αθερίνα, ο γαύρος και η σαρδέλα, αυτά ναι θα τα χαρακτήριζες λευκά. Αλλά όχι λευκή και η μαρίδα. Ας πούμε λοιπόν picarel την μαρίδα και whitebait την αθερίνα. Αν και για αυτή υπάρχει ακριβέστερη μετάφραση - sandsmelt.


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2011)

nickel said:


> Και στα ελληνικά η _μαρίδα_ χρησιμοποιείται συχνά για να περιγράψει μικρόσωμα ψάρια, ενώ το αγγλικό *small fry* χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως με τη μεταφορική σημασία, για αυτούς που δεν μετράνε.



Μα και στα ελληνικά υπάρχει η σημασία μαρίδα = οι μη σημαντικοί, οι χωρίς ουσιαστική βαρύτητα — κι ας μην την έχουν τα σύγχρονα λεξικά. Προσωπικά τη χρησιμοποιώ και την ακούω παντού, κι ας δώσω και κάποια παραδείγματα χρήσης:

Κυνηγάνε τις μαρίδες κι αφήνουν τους μεγαλοκαρχαρίες
Τα μεγάλα χαρτοφυλάκια δεν νοιάζονται επί του παρόντος για τη μαρίδα. Αυτά αργότερα. Τα μεγάλα χαρτοφυλάκια αγοράζουν και πωλούν διαρκώς εκεί που η μαρίδα κάνει μια, δυο, άντε τρεις αγοραπωλησίες στο ίδιο διάστημα και ο καθένας από αυτούς τους μαριδιάρηδες προσδοκά το μέγιστο της απόδοσης της επένδυσης του.
Βιομήχανοι, προμηθευτές του Δημοσίου, πολυεθνικές, εφοπλιστές, γιατροί, εργολάβοι αλλά και η φορολογική μαρίδα μπαίνουν στο στόχαστρο του ELENXIS
Σε περιόδους δε ύφεσης, η προσπάθεια καταπολέμησης της φοροδιαφυγής της "μαρίδας" (μισθωτοί, συνταξιούχοι, αυτοαπασχολούμενοι, μικροεπιχειρηματίες) με μέτρα καταστολής, μπορεί να έχει ως συνέπεια την παραπέρα πτώση των καθαρών φορολογικών εσόδων.
Aντί να κυνηγάνε την μαρίδα, που θέλει κόπο και χρόνο με ελάχιστα αποτελέσματα, θα μπορούσαν, αν φυσικά το επιθυμούσε πραγματικά η πολιτεία, να εστιάσουν στα πολύ μεγάλα ψάρια.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2011)

Θα ήμουν ζαζουλωμένος ζαβλακωμένος όταν το έγραφα, επειδή δεν έκανα σαφές ότι γι' αυτό το λόγο έριξα και το _small fry_ στην ψαριά.


----------

